# Superb documentary Discovery Science



## Mitki (Jan 13, 2011)

Hi, 
I'm Tim, I'd just like to share with you guys that there is a superb documentary coming up on january 18th about cichlids in the series Mutant planet (Africa's Rift Valley Lakes ) I allready saw it in french (can be found on youtube, "planÃƒÂ¨te mutante, afrique des grands lacs") and can't wait for the english version.

(Sorry this is my first post, no links)


----------



## MIKE PAPA (Jan 16, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/results?search_q ... +lacs&aq=f


----------



## MIKE PAPA (Jan 16, 2007)

Nice footage!! I wish it was in English. If you know a decent amount about cichlids, you know pretty much what they are saying.


----------



## dielikemoviestars (Oct 23, 2007)

I've only watched part 1 so far, but I'm drooling. Wish the hi-res versions were actually hi-res though.


----------



## BoilerFan (Jun 20, 2010)

Thanks for the heads up :thumb:


----------



## Malawi Mac (Aug 20, 2004)

9:00 Central time on Tuesday 1/18. Adjust for time zone difference if you live elsewhere.


----------



## CoolCichlid (Feb 12, 2010)

Thank you for sharing this one. :thumb: opcorn: opcorn:


----------



## demonsoni (Feb 10, 2006)

FYI this is on science channel tonight.
I have my dvr set to record on science HD channel. Can't wait!


----------

